# Image jede Sekunde neu laden



## gidde (8. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte gerne eine Seite mit JS erstellen, in welcher sich ein Bild (image1.png) jede Sekunde neu läd und neu angezeigt wird.

Ein 2.Prozess ändert das bild "image.png" jede Sekunde neu.



Der js und HTML Code sieht ungefähr so aus.

```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
</head><body>
<script type="text/javascript">
var aktiv = window.setInterval("neuladen()", 1000);

function neuladen () 
{
  document.getElementById("bild").innerHTML =  "<img src=image.png>";
}
</script>

<table>
<tr>
<td id="bild"></td>
</tr>

</table>

</body></html>
```
Jede Sekunde wird die Funktion neuladen() aufgerufen (das funktioniert auch soweit),
nur leider bleibt das Bild immer das selbe 

Ich glaube dass der Browser irgendwie das Bild aus dem Cache läd und somit nicht erneut einliest!
Ich habe schon versucht das ganze mit AJAX zu programmieren, doch das Problem scheint irgendwie mit dem JS und dem Caching zu tun zu haben.

Hat jmd ne Idee

Ich verwende Mozilla 1.7.11 

*// EDIT *

http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2006/9/t137395/

hab das eben gefunden, scheint sich um ein ähnliches Problem zu handeln.
Werde das später mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. März 2007)

Hänge an die Bildadresse einen aktuellen Timestamp als Parameter ran, dann klappts 

```
document.getElementById("bild").innerHTML =  '<img src="image.png?'+new Date().getTime()+'">';
```


----------



## Gumbo (9. März 2007)

Wozu änderst du das Bild sekündlich?


----------

